# 2 types of humanoids



## caters (Dec 19, 2015)

I am writing a story about an arctic planet. The first humanoid characters in the story are more human than anything else, at least at first. 

The 2 humanoid characters they meet have 2 major phases, reptilian as babies and mammalian as adults. They hatch from eggs. In the mammalian phase if they eat enough food they can go into hibernation during the arctic winter just like bears. Between babies and adults they are part reptilian, part mammalian and get more mammalian as they get older.

So can the more human ones. The more human ones start out the same way humans start out. In the arctic they grow long hair everywhere to keep themselves warm as they get older. In the tropics and other hot climates they loose their hair and increase the amount of sweat produced. In temperate climates they keep their human form.

I am not sure what to call them besides humanoids. Should I search for a humanoid list and see if any of them have the power to hibernate or what?


----------



## Oomatu (Dec 23, 2015)

I like the idea. Unfortunately the names aren't something I can help you with... I'm sure you'll find/create something suitable.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Jan 2, 2016)

I say come up with a name for each species of your own design that fits the language of your story. It doesn't need to be based on anything in particular; the word "human" doesn't identify any features we have as a species. Each species may even have a name for the other that's different than what the species uses for themselves.


----------

